# Non-toxic animal figures? (x-posted Green Living)



## crittersmum (Feb 26, 2008)

A friend bought DD some little (3 - 4") animal figures that she just loves. They are plastic, from the Dollar Store, made in China and the paint has started to peel after 2 weeks of this intensive lovin'.







Does anyone have a line on some little animal toys that won't poison my kiddo?


----------



## megviolet (Feb 6, 2007)

I think these are really cute:
http://www.amazon.com/Anamalz-Wild-A...N%3DB0012U3C6G

But i don't have them.... we have the Fisher Price Little People Alphabet zoo (and the farm). My DD LOVES the figures and plays with them everyday.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I really like the Schleich plastic animal figures and knights, those seem to be of higher quality and the company is German. If you want all natural though, Holtztiger and Ostheimer and handmade wooden ones are great.


----------



## travlr (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamieCatheryn* 
I really like the Schleich plastic animal figures and knights, those seem to be of higher quality and the company is German. If you want all natural though, Holtztiger and Ostheimer and handmade wooden ones are great.

We have the Schleich ones too and the paint has stayed on. These are sold at our local Target for about $5 or $6 each and we've ordered quite a few online. They are heavy weight and beautifully detailed.


----------



## Delicateflower (Feb 1, 2009)

Safari are not quite as Schleich, but they're phthalate free


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, I second the animalz. The aren't recommended for kids under 3, although they are very well made, and I have an almost 2 yo and he plays with them.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

We did bullyland. They're sort of pricey but very nice, durable, realistic. And they are German and PVC, phthalate, and heavy metal free. I did a ton of research into various manufacturers and decided these were the best option toxin and quality wise (my son was still mouthing things at the time). http://tgftoys.com/page/t4ya/Bullyland.html

All the Scleich I could find were made in China which I (at the time anyway) didn't trust. I think manufacturers are much more careful now though than they were several years ago when I was making this decision.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

We have some holtztiger and I orderd some more for DS for his b-day. I really like them, but they are very pricey!!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I've never heard of bullyland--those look really nice.

I've seen wooden animals on etsy.


----------



## Reg1123 (May 19, 2008)

I'll third the Anamalz. We love them in our house!


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

My 22m loves these: http://www.amazon.com/Wild-Safari-%C...0345481&sr=1-4 as well as some Schleich ones.

They are BPA and phylate free. Both are made in China, and thus, I probably wouldn't have purchased them. I will say that both brands are very realistic and good quality. The Wild Safari pieces are quite heavy compared to the smaller Schliech. I think they will all have long lives in our home. The Schliech pieces became the "babies" as soon as we got the Wild Safari pieces.

I am interested to hear about the Bullyland though. I just don't trust products produced in China, regardless of the "designed by" or "under strict supervision" of such-and-such company.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Another vote for Anamalz! The website is really cute, too. http://www.anamalz.com/


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

We have some Schleich animals and they can really take a beating with no chipping and they are really nicely detailed. Made in China though...... Etsy has some nice handmade wooden animal figures, and of course Holtztiger, Engleberger and Ostheimer are lovely.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Another vote for Schleich.
Well-meaning MIL has given the kids two sets from the dollar store in the past couple years, both with minimal usage have started to break and or have the paint come off.


----------



## wholebreath (Nov 8, 2008)

Another vote for Anamalz. My DS likes that he can move their legs and heads and trunks and stuff around.


----------



## ZippyGirl (Aug 12, 2006)

What about Holztiger? We have some of the farm animals and love them! They've been a huge hit! (If you go to this page, you can get a 10% off coupon for Earth Day.)


----------



## mija y mijo (Dec 6, 2006)

We have the Animalz and the Schleich animals in our house. The Animalz are super cute, but DS prefers to play with the Schleich ones.


----------



## Bell (Jan 20, 2009)

We have to be careful when we buy toys to our los. Take a look at http://webkinzjr.com . My dd loves them and they seem to be of very good quality.


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

We have holztiger and some mama made wooden figures from etsy. My 2 year old loves them!


----------



## ylimesp (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anyone have any thoughts on the appropriateness for any of these brands mentioned for a 1 year old. I would like to start introducing some animal figures soon and I would prefer to get some wooden ones. I noticed the age range is 2 and up on many of them.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I'd feel totally comfortable with holztiger for a 1 yr old or even younger - their solid wood so theres nothing to choke on (except for maybe some of the very small ones - we have a chick thats awfully tiny, but most everything else would be fine - rooster, goats, bears, cows, elephants, fish, etc are all plenty big, IMO)


----------

